# Printing Tote Bags



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

With all the differetnt types of tote bags on the market has anybody been successful selling some and if so to whom?

With all the "green" going around I just started a promo on my site for grocery tote. It is made from and can be recycled back to the original polypropolyne plastic. Is this something that would be difficult to print with a plastisol transfer or should I stick with cotton or a blend?

Can somebody suggest a particular tote or brand of totes?

Thanks


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I sold some to an elementary school. They were a gift for all the teachers from the PTA to carry stuff to and from school. Because they needed to all be personalized I had to go with the non eco friendly polyester in order to sublimate them.


----------

